# weird snorting noise



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

Do any of your furballs make snorting/wheezing noises? It comes and goes but they're like hiccups but in snorts - I don't think it's kennel cough because she's had her routine bordatella "up the nose shot" every six months... i feel so bad whenever she does this because her whole body looks like it's convulsing with her snorting/wheezing! I hope it's nothing serious- anyone know what this is? It actually happens when she's overly excited or it's like water went down the wrong side of the tube... sorry if this sounds ridiculous- i just don't know how else to describe it...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Kinda sounds like reverse sneezing. Which is not a problem unless they are doing it a lot. You just cover their nose with your hand for a second or two and they will start breathing normally again. The link is a video of Sparkey reverse sneezing.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=17581


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

sounds like a reverse sneeze, is she perfectly fine and bouncy once it passes?

to help stop it you can try to get her to swallow, I usually rub Alvar's throat if gets one (he's so cute he comes up to me with his tail down and making the noises and I rub his throat and then he bounces off happily when it's over) you can also cover her nose, that seems to make them swallow too


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

aww thanx guys... such a relief... i feel so helpless whenever Heaven does this... but yeah she's always bouncy and hyper and full of energy until these wheezes take over.... thanx for the advice!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mine get those reverse sneezes too, someone had said to hold their nose and make them breath through their mouths. But I just gently rub their throats when it happens - it calms them and it stops shortly after that.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, quite common, we have them here too .... I just try to calm them down & soothe them, it usually passes just as quickly as it started.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, definitely sounds like reverse sneezing to me. My Ralphie get that sometimes and I hold his nose and it immediately stops. I learned to do that on here and I mentioned it to my vet and he said yes, hold his nose which forces them to breath through their mouth and that makes it stop.*

*Pacino only did it like three times in the past two years and the last time it happened he came running to me and shoved his nose in my hand!! LOL, nothing like telling me what to do!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm not to sure if Eddie's doing reverse sneezing, but it sounds similar. He does a few short deep coughs. They sound very dry and horrible. It's like he's chocking.


----------

